

The site's down.  Quick, Tell the customers - _phred
http://weblog.fredalger.net/2012/07/the-site-is-down-quick-tell-the-customers.html

======
mootothemax
I used to work in telecoms about eight years, and loved one of our SMS
providers, simply because they'd send an email the _instant_ an issue was
detected on their end. This helped us, in turn, to communicate with our
customers, and also not waste time investigating why messages weren't being
received at whoever's end.

Compared to another supplier we were hooked up to, who quite often we'd be the
ones informing their support staff that there was an issue. Utterly
frustrating, and self-defeating as it meant we'd sell towards to the former
provider whenever possible just for the fewer headaches alone.

